# Snook how do you explain this?



## DBM78 (Apr 28, 2011)

Report: Players traded, sold 36 items
Associated Press

Ohio State football players are alleged to have improperly traded dozens of items to the owner of a tattoo parlor, receiving tattoos, $14,000 and in one case a sport-utility vehicle, according to a newspaper report.

The report by The Columbus Dispatch says it obtained a letter Thursday that was sent from the U.S. Department of Justice to Ohio State officials in December. The document lists 36 items that players are said to have sold to Eddie Rife or traded for tattoos since 2008.

The newspaper reports that investigators say one player received a 2003 Chevy Tahoe, purchased by Rife for $3,500, in exchange for a watch and passes to the 2010 Rose Bowl.

Only a portion of the transactions were deemed violations by the NCAA, and five players have been suspended for the first five games of the upcoming season. A related NCAA investigation into coach Jim Tressel continues.


Copyright 2011 by The Associated Press


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Only a portion of the transactions were deemed violations by the NCAA...



I wonder why all of them weren't considered violations.

AJ sells a jersey for a grand and gets 4 games. These guys are getting cars and everything else and only get suspended 5 games plus they get to play in the Sugar Bowl ??? 

Talk about hypocrisy...


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2011)

Snook work for Ohio State?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

Resica said:


> Snook work for Ohio State?



Yes


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yes


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder why all of them weren't considered violations.
> 
> AJ sells a jersey for a grand and gets 4 games. These guys are getting cars and everything else and only get suspended 5 games plus they get to play in the Sugar Bowl ???
> 
> Talk about hypocrisy...



my exact thoughts..UGA pulls a stunt like this and they get the SMU death penalty.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Report: Players traded, sold 36 items
> Associated Press
> 
> Ohio State football players are alleged to have improperly traded dozens of items to the owner of a tattoo parlor, receiving tattoos, $14,000 and in one case a sport-utility vehicle, according to a newspaper report.
> ...



This is not any "new" news. REREAD the article. This was the info given to OSU back when they initailly found out and self reported in December. When OSU gave its initial findings, they never gave a number of items only what the "violation items" were (rings, gold pants, etc,) and what they sold for (around 10K). 

This "new" info is exactly what was sold to the tatoo parlor (totalling around 14k) owner regardless of what was a violation or not. This info was released as part of the investigation of the owner and tipped OSU off in the first place that players may have broke ncaa rules. This report from the feds was not to implicate the players becuase in the eyes of the law, they have not broken it. This article is just the Columbus dispatch relaying what was in the original findings sent to OSU BACK IN DECEMBER. 

This is the same things already reported by OSU. NOTHING NEW. Most of the things they traded were not NCAA violations. Even the vehicle was not considered a violation. The violations were the players personal items "given to them by the University" which the NCAA feels, is not really the players to sell. Same as AJ's situation. Remember, these violations were before the AJ case was made public and just as he didn't realize they were violations, its probable the OSU players didn't as well.
Tress knowing and not reporting is a different issue.

Sorry to bust your bubble as you were hoping this was more "new" news as you hope the worst for OSU.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Bunch of cheaters and thugs 

*Dorian Bell suspended for rules violation* 

Ohio State linebacker Dorian Bell has been suspended for the 2011 season because of an unspecified violation of team rules.

Buckeyes coach Jim Tressel confirmed Bell's suspension to The Columbus Dispatch on Sunday night. Bucknuts.com, which first reported Bell's suspension, cited sources who said the sophomore committed a third violation of the same team rule.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6463492


----------



## DBM78 (May 3, 2011)

So Snook your saying you can trade your Rose Bowl tickets that are given to you by OSU for a vehicle? And this was new information because it detailed out the items traded and sold.


----------



## AbbaDab (May 3, 2011)

Resica said:


> Snook work for Ohio State?



Yes, He launders all the sweater vests


----------



## Madsnooker (May 4, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> So Snook your saying you can trade your Rose Bowl tickets that are given to you by OSU for a vehicle? And this was new information because it detailed out the items traded and sold.



Actually, you are correct, since some of the items were now detailed, that would be "new " news.

As far as the vehicle, the NCAA said that wasn't a violation. Thats all I know. Maybe they come back at a latter date and say it was. It is all very confusing to me at times as far as the thousands of rules they have.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of cheaters and thugs
> 
> *Dorian Bell suspended for rules violation*
> 
> ...



Not sure what this has to do with cheaters. He broke a team rule not an ncaa rule.  I'm glad Tressel suspended him for the year instead of a quarter against someone like Louisiana Tech which seems to be common place for an sec team.

When you get these 5 star inner city kids to play for your team, these discipline issues seem to pop up from time to time. I would have thought you knew that as an LSU fan?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 7, 2011)

Looks like the buckeyes have moved to the front of the line.  

You bunch of cheaters...  

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6499662


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Looks like the buckeyes have moved to the front of the line.
> 
> You bunch of cheaters...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6499662



Just the tip of the iceberg for that bunch of cheaters 



> "Quarterback Terrelle Pryor's mother and brother also purchased cars from the dealerships. Kniffin loaned his own car to Pryor for a three-day test drive to Pryor's home in Jeannette, Pa."



Who loans his own car to a customer for a 3 day test drive???


----------



## Madsnooker (May 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Looks like the buckeyes have moved to the front of the line.
> 
> You bunch of cheaters...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6499662



Doesn't "appear" anything has been done wrong. The article says no issues have been found to this point. Maybe something will turn up for you guys as far as cars go.

What I think you guys miss is this info is put out by the university itself. This is not something espn or someone else found out. In other words, I don't see the USC's of the world letting the "outside" know what they are doing as far as compliance issues. OSU is very open and public with its compliance office. I appluad them for that no matter what they turn up. This is not something you will here mentioned by espn but has been mentioned by the ncaa many times. I think that is good for OSU.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 10, 2011)

This "tell all" from Carrett back in 2004 sounds more and more like the truth with each passing day....

According to Clarett, Tressel arranged loaner cars for him and Tressel's brother, Dick, found him lucrative landscaping jobs that he did not even have to show up for. He says members of Tressel's staff also introduced him to boosters who'd slip him thousands of dollars, and the better he played, the more cash he'd receive. He says boosters eventually began inviting him into their homes or would meet him out in the community....

..."What would have become of Ohio State if I said everything?'' Clarett told The Magazine. "Half the team would have been suspended"...

...."Me and a player would go into a coach's office. And the coach would be like, 'You met my friend Such-and-Such? He's a good friend of the program. You should check him out sometime.' You go over to his house, you meet him for dinner. You go play with their kids, meet their kids. The boosters know you're in college and need help. They're like, 'You got any money in your pocket?' They make sure you're straight."....

....So I'm like, 'Coach Tressel, I can't get back and forth to campus.' This is probably after practice, 6 o'clock, 5 o'clock one night. He gets on the phone and says, this is where I get my car from. He called the man from McDaniel Automotive. He's like, 'I got a player here, Maurice Clarett. He needs a car. Do you have a car out there he can use?'

"So the man gets on the phone with me and says, 'What kind of cars do you like?' I say, 'Got any trucks?' He says, 'Yeah, I got two trucks. I got an Expedition and I got a Tahoe here right now.' He's like, 'I'll be there tomorrow morning.' They drove down to give me the car."

Clarett says he kept the Tahoe for 11 days, then switched to the Expedition. NCAA Rule 16.12.2.3 states that an institutional employee or representative of the institution's athletic interests is not allowed to provide a student athlete with the use of an automobile. According to Clarett, that is exactly what his head coach did. "This is what Jim Tressel arranged," Clarett says.


and maybe this is the next round of digging the NCAA/press should look into.  This is also why any change in APR for most schools is bunk.  It's easy to keep kids eligible if you have arrangements like this:

"The tutor is a professor at the school. I'd sit there with a notepad, and I'd be playing or talking on the phone, and he'd just outline everything in the book, and say, 'This is what you write for your paper.' He'd take a notepad and say, 'Write this, write that.' .... "And they'd tell you like, the old test from winter '02 is going to be the test for January '03. Or the fall of '01 is going to be the next test. They tell you how the tests rotate."

"My classes were all independent study," he says. "So I'd show up in like the eighth week of the quarter and do something for the last two weeks, and I'd be fine. A lot of times, during classes, I'd be in the weight room lifting. The coaches would be like, 'You get your class done?' I'd be like, 'I'll get it done the last two weeks.'"


----------



## Madsnooker (May 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> This "tell all" from Carrett back in 2004 sounds more and more like the truth with each passing day....
> 
> According to Clarett, Tressel arranged loaner cars for him and Tressel's brother, Dick, found him lucrative landscaping jobs that he did not even have to show up for. He says members of Tressel's staff also introduced him to boosters who'd slip him thousands of dollars, and the better he played, the more cash he'd receive. He says boosters eventually began inviting him into their homes or would meet him out in the community....
> 
> ...



I guess you dont know that the NCAA has already investigated everything Clarrett said and it was all lies back in 02-03? That has been proven. Does it mean that car deals didn't happen later, no. But STOP talking about Clarrett. He failed every lie detector test he has ever taken, the NCAA called his bluff after investigating the dealership he said was behind his grand scheme and he then said he made it up BECAUSE he was kicked off the team(something everyone likes to forget). CLARRETT LIED, THIS HAS BEEN PROVEN BY THE NCAA, please stop!!! 

As far as the new info about car deals, HAS ANYONE ACTUALLY READ THE ARTICLE? 

Here is a copy and past from another source that thinks this may be all to do about nothing that the ncaa already knows about;

Start copy paste "The cars involved sold for the average price of $11,600. Most vehicles were Chevrolets, Buicks or Dodges manufactured between 2000 and 2007. More than half had less than 50,000 miles when sold by Kniffin. Six cars had more than 100,000 miles.

Personally, it doesn't seem like anyone is getting a "deal" here.  All cars were used, it seems like they have a large amount of miles (under 50K is still a fair amount) and they weren't being sold for low, low prices.  Oh, and they were Chevys, Buicks, and Dodges, not Cadillacs, Lexus', and BMWs.

Officials at two national car-valuation companies - National Automobile Dealers Association and Kelley Blue Book - were asked by The Dispatch to estimate the value of the cars at the time of purchase. The values they estimated were higher than the price paid in nearly half of the transactions. 

While this may seem like a pretty "uh oh" situation...who pays higher than Blue Book for a used car?  And then read the last line where it says IN NEARLY HALF OF THE TRANSACTIONS.  That means the majority of the purchases were for MORE than Blue Book....it's like that episode of the Simpsons where some Shelbyvillians say "That's why we beat Springfield nearly half the time in football!", it's actually quite comical.

Lastly, and this is brought up by the elevenwarriors article, the person that cut all the deals is simply a salesman at the companies (he worked at 2 different dealerships over the span of the car sales), not the owner.  He wouldn't have the power/authority to give any insane "deals" to the players or parents of players.  

There are no flashy cars, cars just given to a player etc. It also appears they paid a fair amount for all these used cars." End copy paste 

Who here thinks that if the NCAA goes into every big time university to investigate every car owned by a football player, the same situations are not going to be found? Your extremely nieve if you think otherwise. 

I still say, what the players did was petty, but was against the rules. They got a fair punishment. What Tressel did was a different issue and he made a big mistake not reporting the info he was given and I'm fine with whatever happens to him. This new car stuff is, at this point, not proven anything that has been done wrong and if the article is accurate, anyone without an agenda would have to agree, it appears players were given good deals on a bunch of used cars with high mileage. 

The haters want, so much, to pile on and jump to conclusions no matter what the real info says that has been reported. It may very well come out that improper deals were made, but at this point, the Dispatch hasn't been able to find such evidence and when the NCAA investigated the dealerships after Clarretts comments previously, they also found no wrong doing. Why Clarret keeps getting brought up is just stupid. That has been dealt with already.


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2011)

Hey snookie, you started the whole hate thing last year talking bout how great your Buckeyes teams were and pointing out the faults of ohters. Step up to the plate and face the music of your own beat man. Funny how you now "justify" all the wrongs that the Buckaroos do but love to point out the mishaps in the SEC. Just because your weak little pipsqueak conference can't win a Tilte and the SEC rules the National titles you get all tore up. Just admit, the buckaroos just ain't up to the SEC level.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey snookie, you started the whole hate thing last year talking bout how great your Buckeyes teams were and pointing out the faults of ohters. Step up to the plate and face the music of your own beat man. Funny how you now "justify" all the wrongs that the Buckaroos do but love to point out the mishaps in the SEC. Just because your weak little pipsqueak conference can't win a Tilte and the SEC rules the National titles you get all tore up. Just admit, the buckaroos just ain't up to the SEC level.



LOL.  No way.  Auburn is crooked and tOSU is clean,,,


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2011)

Well that statement is partly correct.  Auburn is crooked.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey snookie, you started the whole hate thing last year talking bout how great your Buckeyes teams were and pointing out the faults of ohters. Step up to the plate and face the music of your own beat man. Funny how you now "justify" all the wrongs that the Buckaroos do but love to point out the mishaps in the SEC. Just because your weak little pipsqueak conference can't win a Tilte and the SEC rules the National titles you get all tore up. Just admit, the buckaroos just ain't up to the SEC level.



Well, the last time I saw OSU play they looked rather impressive to me against sec level competition?

As far as stepping up to the plate, apparently you have not read many post of mine. I have not condoned or defended what Tressel has done one time and have said many times, I'm fine with whatever they hand him. I have no idea what "hate" thing you have mentioned. Anyone that has been here 1/3 as long as I have know I don't "hate" on anybody. Calmly debate, yes, hate, not hardly. Good try though.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> LOL.  No way.  Auburn is crooked and tOSU is clean,,,



Wow, we finally agree on something.


----------



## emusmacker (May 11, 2011)

Last time osu won a National title was when?     Benn a LONG while ain't it. Nuff said.

Also you still haven't admitted that OSU ain't up to SEC level, but trying to use the one game as a win for you.  Good try though.  And yes you hated on the sec and whined about how your baby conference could hang, another good try. So like I said, just admit the pipsqueaks can't run with the sec.

Bunch of cheaters, and btw, you hane defended the players that got the tats, I went back and read some of your posts, you need to go back and re-read your posts.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Last time osu won a National title was when?     Benn a LONG while ain't it. Nuff said.
> 
> Also you still haven't admitted that OSU ain't up to SEC level, but trying to use the one game as a win for you.  Good try though.  And yes you hated on the sec and whined about how your baby conference could hang, another good try. So like I said, just admit the pipsqueaks can't run with the sec.
> 
> Bunch of cheaters, and btw, you hane defended the players that got the tats, I went back and read some of your posts, you need to go back and re-read your posts.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 11, 2011)

50 cars


----------



## Boudreaux (May 12, 2011)

Buckle your seat belts!  The following is so much spin that you be so dizzy you're liable to throw-up!



Madsnooker said:


> I guess you dont know that the NCAA has already investigated everything Clarrett said and it was all lies back in 02-03? That has been proven. Does it mean that car deals didn't happen later, no. But STOP talking about Clarrett. He failed every lie detector test he has ever taken, the NCAA called his bluff after investigating the dealership he said was behind his grand scheme and he then said he made it up BECAUSE he was kicked off the team(something everyone likes to forget). CLARRETT LIED, THIS HAS BEEN PROVEN BY THE NCAA, please stop!!!
> 
> As far as the new info about car deals, HAS ANYONE ACTUALLY READ THE ARTICLE?
> 
> ...


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Last time osu won a National title was when?     Benn a LONG while ain't it. Nuff said.
> 
> Also you still haven't admitted that OSU ain't up to SEC level, but trying to use the one game as a win for you.  Good try though.  And yes you hated on the sec and whined about how your baby conference could hang, another good try. So like I said, just admit the pipsqueaks can't run with the sec.
> 
> Bunch of cheaters, and btw, you hane defended the players that got the tats, I went back and read some of your posts, you need to go back and re-read your posts.



02 was the last time. I don't think its that long ago. As a matter af fact, I believe 95% of all college football teams have not won a title since OSU has.

As far as the players go, I have not defended them, all I have said is, it wasn't a huge deal, although it was very selfish of them. And yes, OSU plays at the sec level and if you think they don't than I can't take anything you take seriously.

As far as my little conference goes, do you know what the head to head record is between the two is in recent memory, lets say 10-12 years? I mean, that should prove your point shouldn't it, or am I about to get some spin?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Buckle your seat belts!  The following is so much spin that you be so dizzy you're liable to throw-up!



Are you aware that the dispatch recanted yesterday, as well, on some of what it originally reported about the car deals? Like cars being sold for $0. Wonder why espin didn't report that new info.

Again, there may be fire with this issue, but the only news about the cars is the ONE article from the dispatch and part of it has already been proven false and the rest doesn't prove any wrong doing. The haters jumped on this with both feet hoping with all their being something comes out of this and at this point, its looking more and more thats there is no major fire here. 

We will all find out soon enough though.


----------



## Designasaurus (May 12, 2011)

*Huh???*



Madsnooker said:


> 02 was the last time. I don't think its that long ago. As a matter af fact, I believe 95% of all college football teams have not won a title since OSU has.
> 
> As far as the players go, I have not defended them, all I have said is, it wasn't a huge deal, although it was very selfish of them. And yes, OSU plays at the sec level and if you think they don't than I can't take anything you take seriously.
> 
> As far as my little conference goes, do you know what the head to head record is between the two is in recent memory, lets say 10-12 years? I mean, that should prove your point shouldn't it, or am I about to get some spin?



You are probably right about 95% of teams not winning a championship since OSU did in 02 but that doesn't carry much weight here since most of the titles since then were won by SEC teams (Hee Hee). (2010 - Auburn; 2009 - Alabama; 2008 - Florida; 2007 - LSU; 2006 - Florida; 2005 - Texas; 2004 - USC (Auburn got screwed big time here); 2003 - LSU.  

Doesn't seem to support your point if you had one.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2011)

Designasaurus said:


> You are probably right about 95% of teams not winning a championship since OSU did in 02 but that doesn't carry much weight here since most of the titles since then were won by SEC teams (Hee Hee). (2010 - Auburn; 2009 - Alabama; 2008 - Florida; 2007 - LSU; 2006 - Florida; 2005 - Texas; 2004 - USC (Auburn got screwed big time here); 2003 - LSU.
> 
> Doesn't seem to support your point if you had one.



I did have a point and I made it and it was legitamate no matter who won the titles since. He made it sound like OSU hasn't won one since like, say, UGA.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Are you aware that the dispatch recanted yesterday, as well, on some of what it originally reported about the car deals? Like cars being sold for $0. Wonder why espin didn't report that new info.
> 
> Again, there may be fire with this issue, but the only news about the cars is the ONE article from the dispatch and part of it has already been proven false and the rest doesn't prove any wrong doing. The haters jumped on this with both feet hoping with all their being something comes out of this and at this point, its looking more and more thats there is no major fire here.
> 
> We will all find out soon enough though.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> 50 cars


The dispatch has recanted once again and said it was 8 players and family members, not 50. Each day seems to bring out more incorrect info from the original story the Dispatch ran that espin also used to run wild with. This fueled the haters with more hate and crazy info like bringing the Clarret story back up, like maybe he was telling the truth even though the NCAA put that to rest long ago. 

Lanier, surely you should know how this works with the haters?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


>



You realize thats how most fans think of you Auburn fans!!!! Your the last one I thought would be posting a pic like that.

By the way, I wonder what he is looking for?


----------



## LanierSpots (May 12, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> You realize thats how most fans think of you Auburn fans!!!! Your the last one I thought would be posting a pic like that.
> 
> By the way, I wonder what he is looking for?




Why do you think I posted it and am having so much fun at your expense?  

I heard today that people think Herbie left Ohio and moved to Tenn just after he heard that the car story was going to break..  

I love these people....


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Why do you think I posted it and am having so much fun at your expense?
> 
> I heard today that people think Herbie left Ohio and moved to Tenn just after he heard that the car story was going to break..
> 
> I love these people....


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Why do you think I posted it and am having so much fun at your expense?
> 
> I heard today that people think Herbie left Ohio and moved to Tenn just after he heard that the car story was going to break..
> 
> I love these people....



I'm just glad I'm here so I can take some pressure off of you.


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2011)

Dude, go back and re read my post, and read it S  L  O  W, that way you MAY be able to understand it. All I stated was the pipsqueak conference big 10 couldn't play on the SEC level week in and week out.  The above post about the national titles proves my point. Also OSU has how many wins against the SEC in the last 10 years, you tell me then we will see.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Dude, go back and re read my post, and read it S  L  O  W, that way you MAY be able to understand it. All I stated was the pipsqueak conference big 10 couldn't play on the SEC level week in and week out.  The above post about the national titles proves my point. Also OSU has how many wins against the SEC in the last 10 years, you tell me then we will see who da moron is.



No, you didn't say anything about week in and week out. Maybe you need to reread your own posts. My reading comprehension is fine.  You said the pipsqueks couldn't run with the sec, and I said, well, tell me the record between the two conferences recently. How hard is that? You still have not answered that. Surely that would prove your point about them being pipsqueeks, RIGHT?

By the way, why are you getting so defensive and wanting to call me a moron. I have not said anything derogatory towards you or name calling. If you can't debate lightheartedly than you need to get a grip, or better yet, a life.

Contrary to your INCORRECT assumptions (how much hate I have posted or the thought, I'm all tore up over the sec titles), I have not hated on the sec and as far as the sec's recent run of titles, I have commended them on that and given the sec props for that. I can repost a recent post from last month stating just that. 

I've gotta ask, you aint ole Red are you?


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2011)

Nah, ol red ain't round anymore, and I was just messin with you bro, don't get all up in the air. I'll get the facts for you in a few, but please don't take my posts so serious, I like just messing with you. Byut I really do believe you're jealous of the SEC, if not then why are you always trying to prove your point against them. The SEC has proven itself as the most elite conference in college football, why is it so hard to admit that.  I'm a UGA fan but I admit that GA ain't at the top anymore and hasn't been in a while, so you see you can be a fan and still admit the sec is superior.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 13, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Nah, ol red ain't round anymore, and I was just messin with you bro, don't get all up in the air. I'll get the facts for you in a few, but please don't take my posts so serious, I like just messing with you. Byut I really do believe you're jealous of the SEC, if not then why are you always trying to prove your point against them. The SEC has proven itself as the most elite conference in college football, why is it so hard to admit that.  I'm a UGA fan but I admit that GA ain't at the top anymore and hasn't been in a while, so you see you can be a fan and still admit the sec is superior.



No problem here. And just for the record, I have said, on many occasions, the sec is the best conference. See link below, post #30 for backup.

 All I have ever debated is the difference between the 2 are much closer than they are further apart. 

Anyway, enjoy the debates and I really do try to not take it to seriously.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617869


----------



## DBM78 (May 30, 2011)

Where is Spin Doctor Snook tonight? btt


----------



## LanierSpots (May 30, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> The dispatch has recanted once again and said it was 8 players and family members, not 50. Each day seems to bring out more incorrect info from the original story the Dispatch ran that espin also used to run wild with. This fueled the haters with more hate and crazy info like bringing the Clarret story back up, like maybe he was telling the truth even though the NCAA put that to rest long ago.
> 
> Lanier, surely you should know how this works with the haters?





Terrell Pryor says hello..


----------



## RipperIII (May 30, 2011)

Snook, all I'm sayin is I feel for ya bro...


----------



## Madsnooker (May 31, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Where is Spin Doctor Snook tonight? btt



Not sure why you think I'm the spin doctor. Never tried to cover for Tressel or what he did, not once.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 31, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Snook, all I'm sayin is I feel for ya bro...



It's much appreciated!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Terrell Pryor says hello..



 The day he leaves campus can't get here soon enough in my book regardless of how talented he is!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> The day he leaves campus in his new 350z can't get here soon enough in my book regardless of how talented he is!!!



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya!



And apparently with no drivers license. What a moron!


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

I just wanted to remind a few folks on this board of how bad they thrashed Snook in this thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> I just wanted to remind a few folks on this board of how bad they thrashed Snook in this thread.



And osu still can't get it done.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Didn't notice the date and thought Les was back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't notice the date and thought Les was back.



He is Charlie. And he's doing quite well on the weekly picks. BTW,are you still down this way?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> He is Charlie. And he's doing quite well on the weekly picks. BTW,are you still down this way?



Nope, back up North now. I didn't get into Georgia on this trip.


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Get what done? Win a NC? It has been since January 2003. 22 years fresher than January 1981. 

Outside of Bama and Florida, I am not sure who wouldn't take the success or near misses that OSU has had in the last 12 years.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> I just wanted to remind a few folks on this board of how bad they thrashed Snook in this thread.



Started to bring this thread back up yesterday but thought I would take the high road like I usually do.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Get what done? Win a NC? It has been since January 2003. 22 years fresher than January 1981.
> 
> Outside of Bama and Florida, I am not sure who wouldn't take the success or near misses that OSU has had in the last 12 years.



OSU's success has only been matched by an EXTREME few during the BCS era. That's another reason we are still hated!!!! 10BCS games, winning 6 of them, including a NC against a team that had more NFL talent on it than almost any in history. Yea, I can think of at least 112 other D1 teams that would take that in a second!!!!

I'm feeling another great run getting ready to happen as well!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2014)

Still think it is stupid that a player can't sell or trade his own property which includes his signature!!!!

Yet, the school can make millions off of players.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 10, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> And osu still can't get it done.



How do you figure that? Under Meyer, they're 28-3. If it weren't for the idiotAD, they may have played Notre Dame in the ncg 2 years ago.


----------

